# Merck Pet & Veterinary Manuals



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This is not completely off-topic, but didn't fit perfect anywhere else, so this works.

I was looking up a question about rabbits for a friend the other day, and found these.

Merck Manual for Pet Health: http://www.merckmanuals.com/pethealth/index.html

Merck Veterinary Manual: http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/index.html

I haven't had a chance to go through them a ton yet, mostly just skimmed through the topics and such. I did check the Exotics section in the pet manual - no hedgehogs.  There's a ton of information about plenty of other common pets though, which I know plenty of people on here have one or several other animals besides hedgehogs.

However...In the "Special Subjects" section, there's a lot of very useful-looking general information, which seems like it could probably be applied to hedgehogs as well. Emergency care, wound management, poisoning, pain management, cancer/tumors, travel with pets, drugs/vaccines, and diagnostic tests. I thought those would all be pretty useful to any pet owner, including hedgehogs - especially diagnostic & medicinal tests. I know I can get pretty confused about what the vet wants to do sometimes, and whether it'd actually help figure out what's going on or if it's just a money-suck. Reading some of this info may help with understanding what tests work best for what and such (though like I said, I haven't read through just yet). Just wanted to share the websites, I didn't know about them before and think they're very cool! If anyone else knows more about the information and its authenticity (supposedly the sites are regularly updated), please share!


----------

